# Royal Blue, Red Dragon, Gold Dragon, Black Copper breeding combinations



## peakchua (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey guys, anybody know what would be the result of.

Royal Blue X Red Dragon
Royal Blue X Black Copper
Royal Blue X Gold Dragon

Red Dragon X Black Copper
Red Dragon X Gold Dragon
Red Dragon X Red Dragon

Black Copper X Black Copper 
Black Copper X Gold Dragon

I'm new to betta genetics, and don't really understand the pages already available as they are either too specific or too general. Please help me out!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well all of this also depends on the genetics of the fish. Like if you have two Black Copper parents, the female be have an Solid Copper Father while she had a Black Mother, then the male could have a black copper mother and a something else. So do you want us to try to answer as if they were pure Black Copper? This would then make it sort of null and void though, since it's not very common to have parents of the same coloration. I mean, it's obviously possible and stuff, I just find personally that not many fish have the same coloration in their parents.

Also it depends on what is dominant and what is recessive genes, I'm not quite experienced enough to comment further though.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

- Considering there are NO pure genetics, all we can do is approximate probability. 
- Red, yellow, orange, and gold dragons have the same background. The difference is that the last three also have what is called NON RED (NR) genes which suppresses the red and brings out yellow, orange, and gold.
Below are probability you might get ("at least")

Royal Blue X Red Dragon = multi blue-red or blue-yellow (can be partial dragon or non dragon), "unclean" red dragon (probably partial or not full masked), cambodian like patterns 

Royal Blue X Black Copper = Turquoise/green, steel blue, royal blue, copper (can be metallic or not). Black pigments only influences the shade of the irids. It is too recessive to really influence actual color outcome.

Royal Blue X Gold Dragon = SAME AS RED DRAGON 

Red Dragon X Black Copper = Partial dragons - red dragon like colors but with irids on it, red dragon pattern but with silver body, multi red/yellow copper, irid colors (turquoise and steel blue) probably multi. 

Red Dragon X Gold Dragon = SAME AS BELOW

Red Dragon X Red Dragon = red dragon, and what ever is hidden. Some hidden possibilities are yellow/gold, orange, and white.

Black Copper X Black Copper = Copper, black copper (assuming they have pure genetics)
Black Copper X Gold Dragon = SAME AS BLACK COPPER X RED DRGN


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

indjo said:


> - Considering there are NO pure genetics, all we can do is approximate probability.


I was speaking hypothetically ;-)


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

lilnaugrim said:


> I was speaking hypothetically ;-)


I know.

Since the OP seems to be new to bettas and breeding, I don't want him/her to think predictions are accurate - mixed genetics (hidden genes) and out of the 100% gene pool, which genes actually survived to adult. These factors greatly influences outcome.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Look at these i made from a green dragon HMPK male and a copper black HM female...I know they arent the best formed fish and this is mainly because the parent male had a rose tail so majority of males in spawn had same finnage...i jus did this to see what i would get...rosetails are relly not for breeding unless u want to keep the spawn


----------



## peakchua (Feb 15, 2014)

thanks for all your replies. is the gold phenotype made from a combination of alleles or is it actually a pure color?


----------

